
Nudging doesn't help poor people retire,  it just makes them poorer - PaulHoule
https://boingboing.net/2018/01/09/keep-squeezin-that-toothpaste.html
======
TheCoelacanth
Of course. The point of 401k auto-enrollment isn't to help the lower paid
employees. It's to make sure that the 401k plan passes the IRS's non-
discrimination tests.

If people who the IRS classes as non-highly compensated employees don't
contribute enough compared to how much the people classed as highly
compensated employees, then the company would have to either have to make the
highly compensated employees (who they need to keep happy more than they do
the non-highly compensated employees) take back some of their 401k
contributions, which piss them off, or they have to spend some of their own
money to bring the plan into compliance, which costs them money.

Auto-enrolling your employees and hoping that enough of them don't bother to
opt-out to let the plan pass the tests is free.

------
sharemywin
That's because credit companies don't take 401k contributions into loan
decisions.

